# Mathews NO CAM BOW



## Law Dawg (Mar 18, 2013)

Have heard about them and seen Uncle Ted Shooting one last night on is show, anyone here shooting one? Are they that superior, what are your thoughts?


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

IDK about there performance or shootability, but they're strange looking rascals... Sorry that's all I have


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I had the chance to shoot one a few weeks ago at our local archer shop. All I can say is that's the smoothest most silent bow I have ever picked up. It will with no doubt be my next bow! You have to shoot it to understand..... Sweet shooter!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

As said above, super smooth and super silent. Just wish it had a shorter ATA. Maybe next year.


----------



## TXSlapNTickle (Jul 25, 2013)

I shoot a Mathews No Cam that I bought from Cinnamon Creek in DFW. It's probably the last bow I'll ever buy. Shooting it just feels natural...very smooth from start to finish...extremely quiet...great for range, target, or hunting.


----------



## Ol' Red (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely amazing bow. It's not the fastest but it's definitely the smoothest and quietest


----------



## STXJunkee (Aug 23, 2010)

I just bought one yesterday... It's my first bow.


----------



## Islandmorada Boat Works (Apr 3, 2015)

I shot one here a few weeks ago, great bow. 2 problems for me as a shooter. One, I personally have a 26.5 length draw. Its not the fastest bow out at this point, I wanted more speed. Second, axle to axle it was a big bow. I went with the Bowtech Carbon Overdrive. I think and again this is my own opinion that this bow will get better and better. I so miss Mathews and think its a better bow. Just my 2 Cents... :dance:


----------



## artofficial (Oct 3, 2005)

Love mine
60 lber maxed out at 64

First shot was this hog at 26 yards. Cracked both front legs.

He didn't think it was that slow

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trkins33 (Apr 10, 2008)

I shot it and loved it. I also shot the Elite energy....I ended up going with Elite but that was just my personal choice....the NO CAM is a sweet bow as well. You cant go wrong with it.


----------

